# I Went up north to a B&M



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I Went up north to a B&M
and look at what I ran into
X's $8.90
Max $6.90
VSG $6.90
Trin $5.90


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Man I need to really start hangin out with you!!! Ill just give you a blank check....and when you find those deals you can snag em for me. Nice haul.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

damn! nice work


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice pick ups its all ways a great day when you can find OpusX at that price.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

slyder said:


> Man I need to really start hangin out with you!!! Ill just give you a blank check....and when you find those deals you can snag em for me. Nice haul.


 Its a long haul up there. I might go this weekend again, if they have any left I will pick you up some.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice grabs at very nice prices.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick ups, and great prices.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow! *drool*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Its a long haul up there. I might go this weekend again, if they have any left I will pick you up some.


Thanks for the offer and maybe someday ill take you up on it but right now I better lay off the purchases...if my wife sees one more cigar box shes gonna faaaareeeeek! I still have the 4 from Cbid comin this week. She likes cigars....just dont like me spending all my money on them when i havent finished the bar yet.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tell you what, when I am allowed to, I will send you one for free. I am still going back to get a Ashton VSG Rounds. I might as well get some more OpusX's


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Tell you what, when I am allowed to, I will send you one for free. I am still going back to get a Ashton VSG Rounds. I might as well get some more OpusX's


wow thanks! very apprieciated.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

No Problem.
Have you tried one before?
If not, read up on it. To see if you still want one.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

thats one ive never tried....cant justify the price. Im almost scared to try one for fear ill like it. Ill be like a crack head selling the copper pipes out of my moms house for my next hit.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol just like a dealer, your first one free hahahahaha
Price heck! Look for that stupid, Ashton VSG Rounds, made in the 90's if I remember correctly.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

im one of them " i want an awsome smoke for.......$1" kinda guys....those days are gone i suppose


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, nice grab


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

GlockG23 said:


> lol just like a dealer, your first one free hahahahaha
> Price heck! Look for that stupid, Ashton VSG Rounds, made in the 90's if I remember correctly.


You are right, the "rounds" were a one time run - but some people are calling the Wizards rounds, they are currently the only VSG not box pressed


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Its a long haul up there. I might go this weekend again, if they have any left I will pick you up some.


I went back and get 5 more OpusX's,
and 3 more Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No. 5's


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Tell you what, when I am allowed to, I will send you one for free. I am still going back to get a Ashton VSG Rounds. I might as well get some more OpusX's





slyder said:


> wow thanks! very apprieciated.


PM me a shipping address! I will send you a Ashton VSG also. (not a round)


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

message sent. :wave:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

slyder said:


> message sent. :wave:


I did not get it. 
We might have to wait 60 days from our start date here at puff.
I am checking on it,


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

give me your email addy and ill send you my address.


----------

